# White sand in 20gal Betta tank. How to keep it clean from algae and mulm?



## plamski (Oct 27, 2009)

I just did 20gal high Beta tank. It has white sand substrate, Eheim 2213 filter,14W T5 light fixture,
Flourish Excel for carbon supplement, very light ferts schedule, flora- anubias nana ,tropica 49,moss etc 
Now I’m puzzled how to keep substrate clean from algae and mulm .


----------



## Treetom (Jan 23, 2011)

Put some shrimp in there and stir the sand once a week. I have white play sand and do this with great success.


----------



## thlim (Apr 2, 2011)

you might get some shrimp and cory. cory loves sand and i think they are better than shrimp if you are using sand for substrate.


----------



## plamski (Oct 27, 2009)

To try with RCS and regular white cory,right?
If everything looks OK I'll add lather one some cardinal shrimps.


----------



## thlim (Apr 2, 2011)

yepp, cory might eat some baby shrimps with no meaning though so you might put some more plants there too =]


----------



## Treetom (Jan 23, 2011)

What is the mesh you have on the round [rocks?] things and where do you get it?


----------



## plamski (Oct 27, 2009)

Treetom said:


> What is the mesh you have on the round [rocks?] things and where do you get it?


That is bath sponge mesh like this one
http://www.p-wholesale.com/cn-pro/13/584to1/mesh-bath-sponge-bof-01-533381.html

I bought it from Walgreens for $2.09.You can cover 30-40 3" diameter stones with one sponge.


----------



## Treetom (Jan 23, 2011)

No diggity... I would have never thought to use a body poof. Thanks.


----------

